# [Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 28.12.11]



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2011)

*[Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 28.12.11]*

Heute morgen wurde HWBot auf die Version 4.5 geupdated. Abesehen von einigen neuen Features gibt es eine wichtige Regeländerung:

Im Laufe der Woche wird eine "HWBot-Version" des Aquamark3 erscheinen. Am Benchmark selbst wurde nichts geändert aber ähnlich wie beim Heaven Benchmark wird der Test nun über ein HWBot Tool gestartet und verifiziert. Dies soll das fälschen von Screenshots und Ergebnissen in Zukunft deutlich erschweren. 
*Ab der Veröffentlichung des "HWBot-wrappers" sind Ergebnisse mit dem herkömmlichen Screenshot in Paint nicht mehr erlaubt!

*Die News und alle Details zum Update findet ihr hier:* HWBOT - HWBOT+Rev4.5+released+-+Signature+engine%2C+Hardware+browser%2C+AQ3+revival%2C+Hardware+Performance+Index

Update (26.12.11):

Das HWBot AM3 Tool ist jetzt zum Download verfügbar!
*News: http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1574_aquamark3_hwbot_edition_wrapper_available_for_download
Download: http://91.121.148.119/downloads/benchmarks/hwbam3.exe

*Update (28.12.11):*

*Fullinstall-Version (AM3 Wrapper + Aquamark3)*
http://91.121.148.119/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT-aquamark3-1.0-Setup.exe


----------



## Matti OC (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

HI, wie ist das jetzt, kann man den nicht mehr als 2003 laufen lassen ab und zu lass ich ihn auch als 2005 laufen 

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, da ich mit dem Teil selbst noch 0 Erfahrung habe. Hier kannst du dir die Beta downloaden und es mal ausprobieren  

hwbot.org - View Single Post - Important! Aquamark3 screenshot verification no longer possible after 25/12/2011

Wäre auch für mich interessant zu wissen da ich es auch so mache...

Da es aber am Benchmark selbst nichts verändert denke ich schon, dass es dafür einen Weg gibt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Sehr schön, dass macht sie Sache um einiges einfacher


----------



## Matti OC (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Aber Blödsinn, ist es schon, da ich immer ( oder meist) die Sub mit Poste.

zB: Matti OC`s Aquamark score: 420767 marks with a GeForce GTX 590

Matti OC`s Aquamark score: 419175 marks with a GeForce GTX 295


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Sofern das Tool den Benchmark und die Tweaking-Fähigkeit nicht beeinflusst finde ich es eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## sn@ke (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Hi Leute wie soll das genau aussehen ?


----------



## Turrican (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*



sn@ke schrieb:


> Hi Leute wie soll das genau aussehen ?


 HWBOT - Important%21+Aquamark3+screenshot+verification+no+longer+possible+after+25%2F12%2F2011

massman hat da im 3.post links zum ausprobieren gepostet.


----------



## sn@ke (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Hi mein Freund 

Werde mal am We testen, aber wenn ich eine der 3 Exe starte passiert nix


----------



## Jogibär (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

Cool, ein weiterer Schritt gegen die Cheater !!!


----------



## oanvoanc (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

finde ich gut, dass da was gemahct wurde.


----------



## der8auer (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung (Screenshots nicht mehr erlaubt!)*

*Update (26.12.11):

Das HWBot AM3 Tool ist jetzt zum Download verfügbar!
*News: Aquamark3+HWBOT+Edition+wrapper+available+for+download%21
Download: http://91.121.148.119/downloads/benchmarks/hwbam3.exe


----------



## Matti OC (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 25.12.11]*

HI, ich habs mal kurz getestet, unter XP ist bei mir die GFX und CPU score vertauscht 
und Takte ich die Graka, geht die Score um 10 bis 20 k zurück / zweiter lauf kommt noch besser = 150 k weniger ( muss wohl immer wieder neu gestartet werden)

lg Matti


----------



## Speedoo (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 25.12.11]*

jetzt kann man auch unter win7 den Aquamark Benchen !!  das ging bei mir vorher nicht beim Screenshot war bei mir immer ein schwarzes Bild zu sehen !!


----------



## der8auer (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 25.12.11]*

*Update (28.12.11):*

*Fullinstall-Version (AM3 Wrapper + Aquamark3)*
http://91.121.148.119/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT-aquamark3-1.0-Setup.exe


----------



## der8auer (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 28.12.11]*

den am3 als 3dmark03 laufen zu lassen funktioniert übrigens auch mit dem Wrapper noch


----------



## OCPerformance (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Aquamark] Regeländerung [UPDATE 28.12.11]*

Klasse dank für die Info.


----------

